# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео >  Я люблю тебя, Филлип Моррис / I Love You Phillip Morris «Нас не догонят!»

## ПаранойА

Я люблю тебя, Филлип Моррис / I Love You Phillip Morris
«Нас не догонят!» 

pic
Год выпуска: 2009
Страна: США, Франция
Жанр: комедия, драма
Рейтинг MPAA: pic
Продолжительность: 01:33:15
Перевод: Профессиональный (полное дублирование)
Cубтитры: Отсутствуют

Режиссер: Гленн Фикарра, Джон Рекуа

В ролях: Джим Керри, Юэн МакГрегор, Лесли Манн, Родриго Санторо, Тед Олдермен, Николас Александр, Майкл Бисли, Тони Бентли, Аллен Бадрикс, Шон Бойд

Описание: Стивен Расселл — образцовый отец семейства — в результате дерзкой аферы оказывается в техасской тюрьме. Там он без памяти влюбляется в своего сокамерника, Филлипа Морриса. После выхода последнего на свободу, Рассел решается на побег

----------

